# Fishing around crestview



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everyone I’m looking to do some freshwater fishing. Where are some spots I can go around crestview? I have a SUP so I can get out on the water!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brooks Hines


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What is a SUP?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> What is a SUP?


Stand up paddleboard


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoal River from 90W to 85S is a nice trip. Most of the time the water is too shallow for a boat. You could fish on the way down.

If you want to explore the local river system launch at 85S on Shoal or Milligan on Yellow and float down to where they run together. Take out at Ginhole or keep going and end up at Holt. Lots of kayaks on these rivers during the summer.

Then there is Blackwater River in Baker. Even more canoes and kayaks. Several bridges to launch from and just float down as far as you want. 

With all of these scenarios I am assuming you would have someone drop you off and pick you up.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Look on Eglin AFB, lots of ponds there. But get a Permit BEFORE you do. RP will write you a ticket quick w/o it.


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the answer’s!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Might wanna think twice before taking the sup to brooks hines - you probably get giggled at


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have fished most of the lakes and rivers around Crestview and can't recall ever seeing someone on a paddleboard.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DLo said:


> Stand up paddleboard


I was going to ask the same question


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FishWalton said:


> I was going to ask the same question


----------

